# Is my Cockapoo a large dog?



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, I have a 14 month old cockapoo, his length from nose to base of tail is 70cm(ish) and from shoulder to paw is 50cm. He weighs 17.5kg, he isnt over fed. he just seems very big to us, is this the normal size for him?

Cheers


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep that is fairly big ..... but hey cockapoos come in all shapes, sizes and looks  it's the nice thing about the cross breed


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok, brilliant thanks ever so much  he shouldn't get much bigger shall he?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I also have a larger than average cockapoo !
His name is Scamp and he will be 3 in July, he is a show cocker x miniature poodle, he is 22" at the shoulder and 21kg.
I also have Rscal, his half brother from another litter, they share the same mum, he is 9.5kg and more cocker sized.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

See they are all different  Frances has two gorgeous cockapoos.

At 14 months old he may gain a bit more weight and fill out slightly, but be around his adult size & build. 

Please post a photo of Enzo ...


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow! They really do vary in size.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

my ginger is only 20 lbs now and she will be a year old on the 6 th of this month


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's a cuddle.. Lovely pic


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

He is gorgeous, what a cutie! I always thought Lola was going to be big but she has turned out to be quite dainty at 7.5kg! Her half brother who is a year older is easily double her size. They are all gorgeous though 😃


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you  He is such a lovely dog even if he is naughty at times


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Ollie is an English Show/Miniature mix. I think I may have underestimated his food quantities. Can anyone tell me what the average expected adult weight is?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a gorgeous smiley boy 😊

xxx


----------



## carolinequilts (May 22, 2013)

He is adorable! The bigger he is the more to hug!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tecstar said:


> Ollie is an English Show/Miniature mix. I think I may have underestimated his food quantities. Can anyone tell me what the average expected adult weight is?


I think these others posts show that there is not really an average, Dudley is a show/working cocker/min poodle mix but at 18.5 kg is one of the larger ones (just over 18" to shoulder), I always went by the feel of him, if you can easily feel the ribs you should be able to give a little more food if they want more, I was lucky as Dudley didn't overeat as a pup and I could pretty much give him what he wanted as he would leave some when he had had enough, he had quite a lot more than the recommended amount but burnt it off with his high energy levels.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I think these others posts show that there is not really an average, Dudley is a show/working cocker/min poodle mix but at 18.5 kg is one of the larger ones (just over 18" to shoulder), I always went by the feel of him, if you can easily feel the ribs you should be able to give a little more food if they want more, I was lucky as Dudley didn't overeat as a pup and I could pretty much give him what he wanted as he would leave some when he had had enough, he had quite a lot more than the recommended amount but burnt it off with his high energy levels.


Thanks, I'm currently feeding Ollie 140g of BH per day over 3 meals and I was starting to wonder if this was enough. I was thinking an adult weight of 10/11 kg but this post made me wonder. I am going to the vet very soon so I will get him weighed and ask their opinion.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Think I might bump up the tin thread 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3021

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=9833&highlight=Tins


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I think these others posts show that there is not really an average, Dudley is a show/working cocker/min poodle mix but at 18.5 kg is one of the larger ones (just over 18" to shoulder), I always went by the feel of him, if you can easily feel the ribs you should be able to give a little more food if they want more, I was lucky as Dudley didn't overeat as a pup and I could pretty much give him what he wanted as he would leave some when he had had enough, he had quite a lot more than the recommended amount but burnt it off with his high energy levels.


Oops I made Dudley out to be more of a chunky monkey than he really is, he's 13.5kg not 18.5kg!


----------

